# He Came on a string.



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

My hunting buddy and i set up in a fence row Monday morning that runs N/S placed a Jake and a hen decoy 20 yds west of where we tucked into the treeline at first lite.My buddy heard a Gobble 150 yards North,4 minutes later i saw and glassed this bird.Telling him to give a few yelps on his box call the Tom immediately ran through that open crop field towards us stopping 80 yds. out straight west of me. He displayed but didn't come any closer,a few more soft yelps and purrs brought him closer maybe 10'. Repeat another 10'Tom displaying at each stop.Suspense building each time he stopped,i wondered if he would fully commit,after a heart throbbing, what seemed like eternity, but probably 5 minutes he displayed 25 yards out but a small bush 5' from my muzzle prevented me from shooting.Fanned out and turning he moved left enough that i pulled the trigger. 8" beard 7/8'"spurs, 25& 1/2 lbs. In the 3 hours we hunted we saw 13 birds 5 of them Toms.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Congrats nice bird and pic


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Congrats on a nice bird!
Flight


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Great patience and a good set up to coax him to 25 yds after hanging up. Congrats!


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

nice work on a nail biter


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

WAY TO GO,NICE BIRD!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Congrats !


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

